# Filter question



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

i have an internal filter for my planted tank. Is there any benefit/advantage to using a canister filter or I can just use an HOB? Want to change my current filter as it is taking up space within my tank.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Canister filters only have the suction pipe and supply pipe into the tank and they are fairly quiet. Try and get your hands on a Eheim classic, I found them to be extremely quiet. Hob's do an ok job but I find them a little loud with the water spilling back to the tank.
My 2 cents worth.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

There are many advantages/disadvantages to HOB and canister filters, though less disadvantages for the canister

Comes down to what are your filtration needs
What size tank do you have?
How heavily planted is it?
What fish and how many do you have?

I've always been a big fan of canister filters, but sometimes they are just not practical.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Its a 30gal tank thats not currently heavily planted as I made a major trim. I have a school of rummy and cardinals.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

The Guy said:


> Canister filters only have the suction pipe and supply pipe into the tank and they are fairly quiet. Try and get your hands on a Eheim classic, I found them to be extremely quiet. Hob's do an ok job but I find them a little loud with the water spilling back to the tank.
> My 2 cents worth.


This is my concern with HOB's and that it creates bubbles when the water level becomes lower than the filter output


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

A canister filter has many advantages. 

They hold more water which increases how much water is in your system
They hold more Bio media
You can control where the output and intake tubes are
Quieter for sure!
Clean less often

With all that being said. I always run a canister and a HOB on all my tanks. I use the canisters to house my bio media. I leave the stock sponges in it but fill all the trays with bio media. I like to keep my tanks well stocked  so the more Bio media, the better. Since the canister is more work to clean, I run the HOB as a mechanical filter to remove debris and fish waste. I will put filter floss in there and if need be anything else, carbon etc..... I clean it every few weeks. My canisters once a month. I run 5 canisters and 4 tanks using this method and its very effective.

Its also a good idea to run a pre filter on the pick up tubes. I dont on my HOB but do on my canister for the same reason above. HOB is for removing debris. Very easy to clean. 

As for the bubbles. Im sure you have read surface aggitation will break down Co2. Ive never noticed an issue with it in my Co2 injected tank but It might be a problem if you let your water get low all the time. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I like the idea of having a canister and an HOB. I guess will just have to wait for what deals we will have on boxing day to help me decide


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

Here's my $0.02: I have a canister on my 30 gal that is dead silent and gave just the perfect amount of flow until it tapered off recently. I cleaned the media, but haven't gotten a chance to scrub out the tubes or double-check the impeller (vacation travels--whee!); the problem has persisted. I did slap an Aquaclear HOB on the side, and the added noise was really noticeable. I also find that the flow from the HOB is much more localized/uneven than the gentle current I had with my canister outflow across the tank from the intake. I'd say the only real advantages to a HOB are that it'd be easier to clean (especially the Aquaclears), and some fish might like the option of playing in the outflow current, then retreating to calmer waters.


----------

